# paphiopedilum fowliei forma christianae



## Hakone (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like a teenie tiny plant? Keep us posted, thanx.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 18, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing the blooms!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 18, 2009)

This plant is so cute!  How large is the leafspan..?


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 18, 2009)

What do you have going on Hakone? a pot in a pot? Two plants both in bud but one pot inside of the other!


----------



## Hakone (Oct 19, 2009)

paphioboy said:


> This plant is so cute!  How large is the leafspan..?



the leafspan is 9 cm large


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 19, 2009)

Neat! now that is compact!


----------



## Hakone (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello SlipperKing,
I do not have enough place. Therefore two phants both in one pot


----------



## NYEric (Oct 19, 2009)

Actually, there are 2 pots technically! oke:


----------



## Hakone (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 19, 2009)

Cool, I can help you with that space problem......send one to me!


----------



## Hakone (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## JeanLux (Nov 1, 2009)

cool pic of a cool plant/spike!!! waiting for the pic of the open bloom! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 1, 2009)

Look'in good Hakone


----------



## paphreek (Nov 1, 2009)

The anticipation intensifies! Really nice looking!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 1, 2009)

It....is....slooooowly.....getttting.....there.......HURRY UP!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 1, 2009)

You are going to drive me crazy!

I can't wait.

Craig


----------



## Hakone (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Ernie (Nov 25, 2009)

Now those are some well composed photos! Love the second and third. And bugger you for having nice enough weather to take them outside too. 

If the flower is as nice as the spike and bud, it's a winner. 

-Ernie


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 25, 2009)

Those are very nice. 

Craig


----------



## Hakone (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## paphreek (Dec 6, 2009)

Almost ready to open! It looks like it might have a viable second bud, too.:clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks great Hakone. Just a few more days!


----------



## Hakone (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 10, 2009)

It's coming along!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 10, 2009)

Ahhhh!!!! Open! Open!


----------



## Hakone (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 13, 2009)

Man, he is slow to open!


----------



## John M (Jan 18, 2010)

Did this flower fully open eventually?


----------



## Paul (Jan 18, 2010)

very pure, "crystal" flower !!


----------



## shaw (Jan 18, 2010)

simply stunning .......a shy beauty


----------



## callosum (Jan 18, 2010)

cute moudiae paph


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 18, 2010)

callosum said:


> cute moudiae paph



yup, kinda looks like a Maudiae...but fowliei kinda do.


----------



## Hakone (Jan 18, 2010)

John M said:


> Did this flower fully open eventually?


----------



## Hakone (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Hakone (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## noel (Jan 23, 2010)

its a bit messy....
but still beautiful though...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2010)

Interesting to see the whole process.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 28, 2010)

Finally! Really nice Hakone. Thanks for the show.


----------



## John M (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice, Hakone! Thanks for the new photos!


----------



## Bolero (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks terrific!!!


----------

